# found parents



## dmluvsmd91 (Apr 14, 2010)

The Sire of the pup I want is Jr blue magic and the dam is Jr Dora


----------



## dmluvsmd91 (Apr 14, 2010)

Can anyone do any research plz


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

shouldnt you being doing the research to make sure the dog were worthy of even being bred? how do you know they are BYB's?
before doing anything i would make sure your fully aware of what your going to purchase.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

dmluvsmd91 said:


> Can anyone do any research plz


Are you unable to use Yahoo or google?

You will most likely not find much usually only competition dogs have owners that post peds and info online. There are others but not often.


----------

